# Dell Laptop - Extra Cables (TV-out/Composite) ???



## PraKs (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey 

Can anyone tell me what are these 2 cables available with Dell laptop options ?

Composite SPDIF Cable [+Rs 187.00]  

TV-out cable w/ SPDIF [+Rs 141.00] 

Whats use of both ?


----------



## PraKs (Jan 16, 2008)

30 views.. Still NO Ans..

Where are Geeks


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 17, 2008)

PraKs said:


> Hey
> 
> Can anyone tell me what are these 2 cables available with Dell laptop options ?
> 
> ...



TV-Out cable == The cable which can be used to connect to your TV(the yellow colour one). This is what I have. No idea about the other one


----------



## sensationalboy (Jan 17, 2008)

SPDIF Adapter, this cable enables you to view your favorite DVDs on a full screen television


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 17, 2008)

SPDIF is sony/philips digital interconnect format for the audio. Connects to spdif enabled audio systems for better experience. Its a format for audio transfering form the soundcard on the computer to audio systems.

TV out has been answered.


----------



## PraKs (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks 

So If I am taking a laptop

Do I need to take both of this ?

Composite SPDIF Cable [+Rs 187.00]

TV-out cable w/ SPDIF [+Rs 141.00] 

Or just TV-out cable w/ SPDIF will do as it already comes with SPDIF.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 18, 2008)

^^^ You can buy all the cables separately from the electronics market if you want. Its your choice.


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Don't buy These. They're even shorter than the length of my palm!


----------



## PraKs (Jan 24, 2008)

coolpcguy said:


> Don't buy These. They're even shorter than the length of my palm!



Thanks a ton buddy

Will not waste money on it.


----------



## swatielectronics (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello All,

We have a Dell Inspiron 1525 Laptop, Plz let me know where will I get the TV out cable in Bangalore.

I would like to connect my Laptop to TV using this cable.

Thanks
SE

Hi Plz let me know where can I buy these TV out Cable from Bangalore


----------

